# Signal Issues



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I have been having issues all day long here in the Richmond, VA area both with my home receiver and in my car. Right now I have my receiver on and xm selected and it is showing "no signal". In the car driving around it was so chopped up I switched to local radio so I could listen to something. Is anyone else noticing any problems?


----------



## atvman (Nov 14, 2004)

My reception has been worse since the channel change.


----------

